
Hyper – Hypervisor-agnostic Docker - laamalif
https://github.com/hyperhq/hyper
======
tw04
>Hypervisor agnostic

>Requires: Docker 1.5 or later QEMU 2.0 or later Xen 4.5 and VT enabled host
(for Xen support)

So... not hypervisor agnostic.

edit: I realize it may not be the most popular among the hackernews crowd, but
VMware is by far, not even remotely close, the most widely deployed hypervisor
in the mid to large enterprise market segment. The graph looks similar to
Windows on the desktop numbers. To claim hypervisor agnostic without VMware
support is like claiming your desktop app is OS agnostic but doesn't support
Windows.

~~~
dmourati
" VMware is by far, not even remotely close, the most widely deployed
hypervisor in the mid to large enterprise market segment"

Citation? Depending on how you count AWS, I'd say Xen is much larger than
VMware.

[https://aws.amazon.com/premiumsupport/maintenance-2015-03/](https://aws.amazon.com/premiumsupport/maintenance-2015-03/)

~~~
tw04
AWS is a service provider. I specifically said mid to large enterprise
segment.

Since IDC tends not to give their reports away the only thing "public" I can
find in a quick search:
[http://www.bobsguide.com/guide/news/2014/Apr/4/server-
virtua...](http://www.bobsguide.com/guide/news/2014/Apr/4/server-
virtualization-continues-to-grow-in-emea-but-mega-datacenters-are-changing-
the-game.html)

As for my anecdote: out of the 20 fortune 500 companies I work with, the
Xen/KVM market share is literally under 1%. Not a single deployed instance
beyond a couple corner cases of Citrix for small VDI workloads.

There are a few looking at openstack, but they're still science experiments at
this point, and not their production enterprise deployments.

------
nogox
It also runs on Mac! [https://hyper.sh/blog/post/2015/07/30/running-
containers-fro...](https://hyper.sh/blog/post/2015/07/30/running-containers-
from-mac-os-x.html)

------
turingbook
I am proudly noticed that it is developed in China.

~~~
honest_joe
That's why i would not want to use it.

If it would be controlled by non-china company outside of china and programmed
by chinese programmers then YES i would be interested.

But your government can't be trusted as well as your companies can't be
trusted. Sorry.

~~~
gonvaled
As opposed to what? MS? Google? Amazon? Apple?

Backdoors, anyone?

~~~
honest_joe
As opposed to any other non-iconic giant US corporation.

------
nnx
Interesting, it sounds similar to what AWS is using to power the new Lambda
platform securely.

------
jzila
Previous coverage:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9622325](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9622325)

------
viraptor
I couldn't find it in the documentation, but am I right that this only works
with full images docker-style, rather than mapped host filesystem? (like novm
could)

~~~
mbreese
I'm not sure about Hyper, but I know with qemu-KVM, there is a way to mount
host directories inside the VM. It uses the 9p virtio filesystem. Clever use
of this with docker volumes could do the trick. I'm not sure what the
performance would be though. If you have an NFS mount on the host, it might be
better to just directly mount the NFS share on the VM as well.

------
Benjamin_Dobell
Interesting project, but...

 _Mature: Yes, just plug- &-play_

Err, the first commit was May 29, 2015, and the project certainly isn't widely
deployed.

Keep up the good work though.

------
x5n1
i could see this going into docker itself... good job!

